# Can anyone tell me more about garners ch Bushwick bill



## Candyman223 (11 mo ago)

Hey, I have been wanting to know more about eli/Chinaman blood. I purchased a pup from tom last year paid 2000 for him. I know that tom has a lot of knowledge about this blood but I want to hear someone else opinion on this if they have a garners Bushwick bill and kemmy pup I noticed that my boy doesn't have much mouth but he is powerful and always willing to work and it kinda goes hand and hand just found out this blood really doesn't get hot until 2 or 3 Year's of age unlike the redboy dogs. Please help! New member to this site


----------

